# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Bún đậu, nét quen thuộc đầy độc đáo của ẩm thực Hà Nội - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Bún đậu Hương 55*
> _Địa chỉ: Số 55 Phất Lộc, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún đậu Hương 55*


Nằm trong ngõ Phất Lộc, gần cuối phố Hàng Bạc, bún đậu Hương 55 không vì thế mà ít thực khách ghé thăm.




Quán mở cửa đã được hơn 10 năm, nên chắc ta không cần phải bàn cãi về thâm niên ngự trị trong lòng những người yêu thích ẩm thực. Còn về hương vị, ngay bản thân tôi – một người ghét mắm tôm cũng đã phải đặt bút viết tên quán vào danh sách những quán ăn yêu thích.


_Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 30/08/2012_



Thực đơn của quán gồm:
Bún đậu: 20.000 đồng/ suất (gồm 1 đĩa bún + 1 đĩa đậu + rau sống, nước chấm ta có thể chọn: nước mắm hoặc mắm tôm)
Chả cốm: 10.000/ chiếc
Thịt luộc:                                 20.000 đồng/ đĩa nhỏ
                                                40.000 đồng/ đĩa trung
                                                70.000 đồng/ đĩa lớn

Lòng tràng + dạ dày:              30.000 đồng/ đĩa nhỏ
                                                50.000 đồng/ đĩa trung
                                                80.000 đồng/ đĩa lớn
Có phục vụ đồ uống
 (Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 30/08/2012)







Ở bún đậu Hương 55 Phất Lộc có những điều rất đặc biệt đặt trong một món ăn quen thuộc. Trước hết, với bún đậu, bún lá có sợi khá dai và mịn, còn đậu được rán trong chảo lớn nên độ giòn của lớp vỏ lẫn độ mịn của lớp trong đều khỏi chê. Nước chấm bạn có thể chọn nước mắm hoặc mắm tôm, nhưng khuyên chân thành là bạn nên thử mắm tôm của quán ngay cả khi bạn không thích mắm tôm, đúng vị hơn và rất đáng để thử.


_Chả cốm
_



Tiếp đó là chả cốm. Chả cốm được làm từ thịt xay và cốm. Đây là món ăn đặc trưng của người Hà Nội, là sự kết hợp của độ mịn sánh của thịt xay và sự dai ngậy của cốm. Ngay từ miếng đầu tiên của chiếc chả cốm chiên giòn, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được vị đặc trưng của ẩm thực thủ đô.


_Lòng tràng, dạ dày
_



Lòng tràng, dạ dày của quán cũng rất đặc biệt. Lòng xe điếu là tiếng lóng chỉ phần lòng nhỏ, giòn nhất của lòng non, và quán dùng lòng xe điếu đúng nghĩa. Vậy nên, chắc sẽ khó cho bạn nếu muốn phàn nàn về món lòng tràng, dạ dày.





Quán mở cửa từ 09h đến 21h hàng ngày. Phố cổ thì hẳn quán không thể chứa được mấy trăm thực khách một quán, nhưng bù lại, Bún đậu Hương 55 Phất Lộc mở rộng 4 quán gần kề (số nhà: 55, 57, 64, 66) để phục vụ thực khách một không gian thoải mái nhất có thể. Dù trong ngõ nhưng chỗ để xe hoàn toàn thoải mái và rộng rãi, nên bạn không phải ngại khi rẽ vào chưa tới chục mét từ phố Hàng Bạc để thưởng thức những món ngon nơi đây.
Hãy tới và khám phá điều mới lạ, đặc biệt ngay trong những món ăn dân dã, thường ngày nào!




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Bún đậu Hương 55*


Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## thuty

Quán này thì quá nổi tiếng rồi, có lần mình đến ăn gặp 1 nhóm người trong Nam, bảo ra Bắc phải vào ăn bằng được :-ss.
Mà thông tin mở đến 21h có chính xác không đấy chủ thớt, như đợt trước mình biết nó bán có đến 5h chiều thôi

----------


## haiyen.1008

chính xác nha bạn!thông tin hoàn toàn thu nhận từ chủ quán mà!ngày càng đông khách nên mở rộng giờ kinh doanh!

----------


## loplipop

Hấp dẫn ghê  :love struck:

----------


## rose

nhìn ngon quá

----------


## songthan

Đặc sản ai cũng thích  :cuoi1: 
thế mà bạn mình nó ko biết ăn mắm tum  :cuoi:

----------


## littlegirl

hấp dẫn quá, nhưng mình chỉ ăn bún đậu với nước mắm thui, ko ăn đc mắm tôm

----------


## lovetravel

tòan xe đẹp đến ăn, chắc là ngon lắm

----------


## littlelove

mình thích bún đậu, phải qua đây ăn thử mới được

----------


## Mituot

Món tủ của mình  :cuoi: 
Ko đi ăn thì phí

----------


## wildrose

ngon thế này phải thử thôi

----------


## khanhszin

m hay ăn bún đậu trong đường PK vừa rẻ vừa ngon

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Đĩa chả cốm hấp dẫn quá

----------


## kenguide

Món này thì đúng là kinh điển của dân văn phòng rồi

----------


## miam_miam

chẹp, bún đậu, ... cứ nghĩ đến là thèm, mà món này ăn ở đâu cũng ngon. mình ăn ở Phất Lộc thấy cũng ko khác n~ chỗ khác mấy.

----------


## Alyaj

Toàn đặc sản HN
thực đơn thật sành điệu

----------

